# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeid/Bewustzijnsdaling,CVS?

## IJzerman

Hallo daar.

3 weken terug werd ik 's ochtends wakker door misselijkheid en flinke hoofdpijn, heb toen een aantal keer overgegeven en was de rest van de dag behoorlijk ziek. De dag erna had ik geen last meer van de hoofdpijn en misselijkheid en ben ik gaan werken, echter voelde ik me zwak en versuft, wat opzich logisch is na ziekzijn. De dag erna ben ik gaan feesten alleen voelde ik me nog niet echt goed. Sindsdien ben ik nogsteeds enorm duf, minder bewust van alles, ben enorm vermoeid, en heb de laatste week weer last van hoofdpijn alleen een vrij lichte. Het word niet echt beter, het verslechterd eerder.

Ben bij de huisarts bezig met bloedonderzoeken, de 2e komt maandag binnen, ditmaal wordt er ook getest op pfeiffer, ijzer, en nog t een en ander.

Naast de vermoeidheid vind ik het lastig hier mee om te gaan, de ene dag trek ik het wel maar andere dagen zit ik constant te "doemdenken", wat als het een hersentumor is of iets..? En omdat de ouders op vakantie zijn en de meeste vrienden ook kan ik er niet echt goed over praten, ik wordt er een beetje hopeloos van.

Nog wat info:

Ik ben man, 23. Heb zoiets in deze trant nooit meegemaakt. 

Eventuele oorzaken?: 
-Ik werk veel met terpentine op school (ik schilder), heb alleen sinds een jaar pas hiermee gewerkt.
-Vroeger heb ik ooit pfeiffer gehad. Echter voor 2 weken en niet erg heftig.

Ben benieuwd wat jullie denken. Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## Katarina

hallo daar, ik zou niet meteen doemdenken maar versta wel dat je hier door overvallen wordt en mss wel een beetje panikeert. Je kan zo duf zijn en misselijk van bvb een te lage bloeddruk of ook door ijzertekort, of je bent nu even oververmoeid. je schildklier kan te traag werken... k bedoel er zijn tal van oorzaken van vermoeidheid, hoofdpijn en misselijkheid. Ik denk dat een bloedonderzoek al veel opheldering zal brengen. Ik wens je snel beterschap, als er iets is trek hier maar aan de bel hé !

----------


## IJzerman

Hay Katarina, Bedankt voor de support.

Blijkt toch Pfeiffer te zijn wat ik heb. Ondanks ik geen keelpijn heb gehad en geen opgezwollen klieren heb ontdekt. De tweede bloedtest toonde dat mijn bloed er vol mee zit.

Het valt me op dat Pfeiffer ook hoofdpijn met zich mee brengt en dat ik alleen heel moe bent, maar ook nog enorm duf, kan me niet goed concentreren en heb nog steeds wel last van stemmingswisselingen. 

Al ben ik er nog wel een maandje mee zoet, toch ben ik wel opgelucht omdat ik nu weet wat me te wachten staat.

Groeten.

----------


## zirus

Hallo IJzerman,

Ik heb zelf ook wat ervaringen met virussen en bacterien. Vooral als je weerstand niet optimaal is kun je daar behoorlijk lang mee zitten, vooral vermoeidheid blijft dan lang hangen. Daarna ben ik een dieet op het spoor gekomen waarmee je vooral virussen wat sneller de baas kunt en je weerstand flink oppept.
Zie makersdiet.nl. 
Mijn ervaring is dat ik veel minder last van virussen heb. Minder last sneller beter.
Ik hoop dat je er iets meekunt.

----------


## IJzerman

Hay Zirus,

Bedankt voor de tip. Ik ga me erin verdiepen. Alcohol en roken ben ik direct mee gestopt (voor nu in ieder geval).

Groeten.

----------


## Katarina

Hoi Ijzerman, gelukkig is het maar dat hé en geen tumor of zo wat je eerst dacht. Wel wil ik je even verwittigen dat je hiermee echt moet rusten. Ik heb het ook gehad, heb toch doorgedaan al viel ik soms gewoon om van de slaap, en bij mij is het maanden blijven hangen. Achteraf bleek het een trigger te zijn voor mijn CVS. als je jezelf goed verzorgt, echt rust, en gezond eet, zal het inderdaad na een maand al veel beter zijn. K wens je heel veel beterschap en geduld (want het is niet altijd gemakkelijk om hiermee om te gaan). Laat maar weten hoe je evolueert hé. T allerbeste !

----------


## IJzerman

Hay Katarina,

Ja ik heb inmiddels een hoop mensen erover gesproken, sommigen die ook energiek zijn blijven leven en er vervolgens een jaar mee liepen. Ik hoorde ook van iemand dat het mogelijk is er een soort suikerziekte aan over te houden als je er zo mee om gaat.

Wordt even een lange vakantie voor mij, ik ga mn best doen om zoveel mogelijk te rusten, is niet ander.

Op het moment is t nog steeds vrij warm, is erg vervelend want ik kan dan erg weinig. Maar het gaat frisser worden zag ik al. Nogmaals bedankt  :Smile:  Groeten!

----------


## IJzerman

Even een update voor de geïnteresseerden,

De ziekte is nog even ernstig als voorheen, gelukkig niet erger geworden. Ben inmiddels weer bezig met studeren en probeer dit op een laag pitje bij te houden.

Ik gebruik Echinaforce van A.Vogel om de weerstand extra op peil te houden, daarnaast probeer ik gezond te blijven eten, geen speciale diëten echter wat ik vind het erg lastig mijn eetpatroon drastisch aan te passen. Ook neem ik Boldocynara van A.Vogel omdat ik last begon te krijgen van m'n lever, sindsdien heb ik hier geen last meer van.

Voorheen heb ik heel veel geslapen maar ik begon er een beetje van in te storten, heel de dag thuis zitten en slapen trek ik niet en ik heb ook niet het idee dat ik er echt van herstel. Ben nu bezig een ritme op te bouwen, 23:00 naar bed en dan 10:00 eruit, meestal lig ik nog wel een uur wakker maar alsnog 10 uur slaap. Dit lijkt voor mij wel te werken.

----------


## Katarina

hallo Ijzerman, de moed niet opgeven hé. Ja het kan wat op je moraal gaan werken dat je zoveel moet rusten en je niet kan doen wat je wil. Het is een virus, dus je zal het echt moeten uitzieken, je zal je ineens wel wat beter voelen. Je kan inderdaad volgens je eigen ritme iets doen zoals studeren of zo, maar overdoe je niet hé. Ik wens je nog veel beterschap en geduld :-)

----------


## zirus

Heel goed IJzerman, dat je jezelf een bepaald ritme oplegt en die dingen aanpast, die je gemakkelijk kunt realiseren. Het gemiddelde studentenleefpatroon is vaak niet al te goed voor je gezondheid en het is best moeilijk om daarbuiten te stappen. Maar als je weet wat een goede gezondheid je waard is dan ben je toch wel gemotiveerd om je eigen geplande ritme vast te houden. Volhouden en blijven bijstellen.
Met waardering man.

----------


## IJzerman

Bedankt nog voor de reacties.

Gisteren ben ik toch maar weer even langs de huisarts geweest, aangezien er niet veel veranderde aan de situatie en ik vroeg me af of hij nog tips voor me zou hebben.

Onverwachts was het nogal een gesprek geworden.

De vorige keer waren er in de bloedtest veel antistoffen gevonden, maar dat waren oude antistoffen van langer dan 2 maanden oud. Toch dacht hij toen dat het de nasleep zou zijn van een Pfeiffer die ik niet zo bewust had meegemaakt, aan de telefoon klonk het toen voor mij heel overtuigend dat ik Pfeiffer had.

Nu echter, zegt hij het kan geen Pfeiffer zijn omdat Pfeiffer acuut is, het is een virus dat niet echt langer kan duren dan 3 weken. Hij zegt dat hij het toen nog niet over CVS wilde hebben omdat ik daar nog niet lang genoeg ziek voor was, in veel gevallen gaat het dan toch na een maand over. Maar nu het al 2 maanden hevig aanhoudt en er ook niet echt verbetering is zegt hij dat het CVS is.

Lang gesprek over gehad, dat bij CVS eigenlijk het lichaam in de war is als het aankomt op inspanning, en dat bij het minste geringste het lichaam wordt verteld dat het moe is. Dat het een lichamelijk probleem is maar dat het effect ervan zeer psychisch is. En dat het best veel kan lijken op een depressie. En over de oorzaak ervan, dat dit niet echt duidelijk is maar dat er vaak wel een 'trigger' voor is, zoals bijvoorbeeld Pfeiffer. En medicatie, dat dit er niet is, maar dat je er wel voor in behandeling kan en waar je dan aan gaat werken.

Ik heb gezien dat er op dit forum een hoop gevallen met CVS zijn, of mensen die het mogelijk hebben. Ook heb ik nog wat gelezen over wat CVS precies is.

Symptonen zijn:

* Zelfgerapporteerde verslechtering van geheugen of concentratievermogen
* Keelpijn
* Gevoelige hals- of okselklieren
* Spierpijn
* Gewrichtspijn
* Hoofdpijn
* Niet-verfrissende slaap
* Na inspanning gevoel van uitputting (malaise) gedurende 24 uur of langer

Eigenlijk voel ik me hier helemaal in terug, dit verklaart eindelijk mijn concentratie probleem en geheugenverlies. Ook hoofdpijn gewrichtspijn en een niet verfrissende slaap vind ik me in terug. Keelpijn en spierpijn heb ik echter geen last van.

Typisch is wel dat CVS eigenlijk pas vastgesteld kan worden als de klachten langer dan een half jaar aanwezig zijn.. Ik heb er nog maar 2 maanden last van.

Goed, de positieve kant vind ik dat ik er aan kan gaan werken, in tegenstelling tot Pfeiffer, moet ik nu langzaam weer dingen gaan doen.

----------


## Katarina

hallo Ijzerman, ik heb inderdaad cvs en had oa ook klierkoorts gehad maar klierkoorts kan ook heel lang in je lijf blijven hangen hoor, normaal is het toch wel een aantal maanden dat je hier last van hebt. Ik denk dat je huisarts iets te vroeg is met diagnose cvs. Cvs overvalt je ook gewoon, maar je hebt ook betere periodes waardoor je soms denkt dat je het niet hebt. Bij mij heeft het jaren geduurd van gesukkel tot ik echt niet meer kon ! en dan hebben ze me via een referentiecentrum gescreend (UZ Gent), waar effectief CVS werd vastgesteld. Als je meer over mijn ervaringen wil weten, laat dan een berichtje achter hier, dan kan ik je contacteren. Maar ik denk dat je goed bezig bent nu, pas sowieso je tempo aan en rust veel (maar niet heel de dag want daar word je depri van). Probeer voldoende in de buitenlucht te komen en te wandelen zelfs al ben je moe. En ik hoop oprecht voor je dat het geen cvs is, want als je die diagnose krijgt ben je wel opgelucht dat je geen mysterieuze ziekte hebt, maar er volgt ook een serieuze klap want heel je leven (rust en inspanningsniveau, bepaalde dromen moeten opgeven, pijn, moe, enz...) moet daaraan aangepast worden en dat is niet te onderschatten ! Nog veel moed !

----------


## IJzerman

Pf vervelend hoor. Ja ik begrijp dat CVS een erg complexe ziekte is en dat je er lang mee bezig bent. Ik ben het er mee eens dat mijn huisarts de diagnose erg vroeg heeft gesteld.

Het vreemde is dat Pfeiffer geneest door veel rust, maar als ik veel rust verslechter ik behoorlijk en lukt het bijna niet eens om eten te koken of iets dergelijks. En ik heb ook geen keelpijn gehad of opgezwollen klieren. Misschien dat ik bij een specialist terecht kan om wat meer onderzoek te doen voordat er een diagnose uit komt.

Eerst dacht ik dat dit er niets mee te maken zou hebben maar nu begin ik er toch wel over na te denken; Een aantal weken voor ik dit kreeg heb ik met een paar vrienden 2C-B gebruikt, dat is een psychedelische drug. Het schijnt veel op LSD te lijken, ik heb dit vaker gedaan, en het was altijd een erg mooie leerzame ervaring. Alleen die laatste keer was het een wat mindere, omdat ik net had geslapen voelde ik me een beetje vreemd toen we begonnen, en dit wordt in zo'n trip helemaal uitvergroot, ik werd angstig en dat is zo gebleven tot het eind van de trip (6 uur later), nogal een heftige ervaring. Toen ben ik gaan slapen en was ik weer de oude.

Wat ik lees over CVS is dat heftige psychische ervaringen de ziekte kunnen 'triggeren'. Ik denk dat het wel slim is om het hier met een specialist over te hebben.

Overigens ben ik altijd erg voorzichtig geweest met drugs, vroeger heb ik wel regelmatig een blowtje gerookt, maar nooit echt veel, en verder heb ik 1 keer XTC geprobeerd, vond ik niets, en een aantal keer 2C-B dus.

Ik vind het erg zinvol om je verhaal te horen Katarina, ik laat mijn email adres even achter, dan haal ik m weer uit dit bericht zodra ik een mailtje van je heb ontvangen. 


Groeten!

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik hoop oprecht voor je dat het geen cvs is, want als je die diagnose krijgt ben je wel opgelucht dat je geen mysterieuze ziekte hebt, maar er volgt ook een serieuze klap want heel je leven (rust en inspanningsniveau, bepaalde dromen moeten opgeven, pijn, moe, enz...) moet daaraan aangepast worden en dat is niet te onderschatten ! Nog veel moed !


Helemaal mee eens!!
Grtz een 'mede' CVS-er (heb het al 11 jaar met meer downs als ups helaas)

----------


## IJzerman

Ai, erg vervelend voor je Agnes. Ik merk wel dat de ziekte wat heftiger is dan ik dacht.

Hoe gaat het er nu mee? Ben je dan ook in therapie nog?

Waar ik heel benieuwd naar ben is hoe je het hebt gekregen, hoe zag die beginperiode eruit voor jou? Ik weet niet of je dat allemaal wilt vertellen, zo niet dan begrijp ik dat natuurlijk.

Ik vind het wel vreemd dat mijn huisarts zo makkelijk zegt dat ik CVS heb, wordt echt maar eens tijd dat ik een specialist spreek, en een onderzoek start.

----------


## Katarina

hallo ijzerman, heb je email genoteerd dus die mag weg van het forum hier. Eerstdaags zal ik eens uitgebreid de tijd nemen om je mijn ervaringen door te geven. Tot later !

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ijzerman,

Heeft je huisarts dan niet gelijk toen hij over CVS begon ook geopperd om verdere onderzoeken te doen? Lijkt me namelijk wel zo logisch om dat dan gelijk tot op de bodem uit te zoeken! 
Wel vervelend dat je zoveel last hebt van concentratieproblemen en moeheid. Heel veel sterkte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## IJzerman

Hay Luuss,

Nee hij heeft me vooral verteld wat CVS inhoudt, en dat ik ervoor in behandeling kan. Heb een goed gesprek gehad maar hoe hij de diagnose stelt blijft een beetje onduidelijk, ik ga snel weer even bellen om een onderzoek te beginnen. 

Dankjewel, Groeten!

----------


## Agnes574

> Ai, erg vervelend voor je Agnes. Ik merk wel dat de ziekte wat heftiger is dan ik dacht.
> 
> Hoe gaat het er nu mee? Ben je dan ook in therapie nog?
> 
> Waar ik heel benieuwd naar ben is hoe je het hebt gekregen, hoe zag die beginperiode eruit voor jou? Ik weet niet of je dat allemaal wilt vertellen, zo niet dan begrijp ik dat natuurlijk.
> 
> Ik vind het wel vreemd dat mijn huisarts zo makkelijk zegt dat ik CVS heb, wordt echt maar eens tijd dat ik een specialist spreek, en een onderzoek start.


Hoi Marcel,

Ik heb je emailadres verwijderd uit één van je vorige posten (dit kun je nl zelf niet  :Wink: ).

Ik zal mijn verhaal één dezer eens proberen neerzetten ok?!
Maar zal dat in de gebruikersgroep CVS/ME doen ... daar past dat beter als hier,want hopelijk blijk jij helemaal géén CVS te hebben  :Wink: .
Moet daar wel even tijd voor hebben/maken, is nogal een verhaal  :Wink: 

Grtjs Ag

----------


## IJzerman

Ah ja daar kwam ik later achter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  dankje

Is goed, ik lees het graag. Ja ik hoop het, ik heb liever Pfeiffer moet ik zeggen..

----------


## IJzerman

Goedemorgen

Heb net even mijn huisarts gebeld weer. Hij heeft de diagnose gesteld omdat hij in zijn ervaring meer mensen heeft gehad die na een infectie of plots deze klachten hadden, hij zegt dat de kans dat het cvs is nu het grootst is, daarnaast zijn er nog een paar zeldzame uitzonderingen.

Daarom is hij er op het moment niet echt voor om een internist te bezoeken, want ik heb gezegd dat ik wel graag meer onderzoek doe naar wat het precies is. Maar omdat dat onderzoek veel tijd en geld (verzekeringsgeld) kost en je er uiteindelijk niet echt verder mee komt.

Over mijn drugsverhaal had hij weinig te vertellen, of het nu door drugs of door een infectie komt daar ziet hij niet veel verschil in geloof ik.

Daarnaast zegt hij wel dat cvs een al een redelijk uitzonderlijke diagnose is en dat hij zelf niet alles weet over de ziekte, dat ik daarom zelf wel moet blijven onderzoeken en kan leren over de ziekte. Als ik zelf toch naar een internist wil (uit nieuwschierigheid zegt hij dan) dan kan dat natuurlijk wel.

Ik sprak trouwens pas iemand die behandeld wordt door een acupuncturist en die zei dat hij veel mensen zoals ik behandeld en dat dit vaak effectief is. Dat hij cvs kan behandelen lijkt me sterk maar ik denk dat ik t wel even probeer. Niet geschoten is altijd mis. 

Iemand ervaring hiermee?

Groeten!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ijzerman,

Fijn dat je even meld hoe het gegaan is  :Smile: 
Wel een beetje raar dat je arts uit ervaring dit zo concludeerd, want het kan ook wat anders zijn en dat hij niet duidelijk heeft gemaakt of het bij jou door drugs of een infectie of misschien iets heel anders komt...
Ga je je nog wel laten onderzoeken door een internist? 
Van lezen wordt je wel iets wijzer, maar dan weet je niet daadwerkelijk zeker of je het hebt en waar het precies vandaan komt (mits dat kan worden vastgesteld natuurlijk).
Accupunctuur kan voor verschillende klachten helpen of verlichtend werken, ik weet verder niet hoe dat met CVS zit, maar je kan het inderdaad altijd proberen! Niet geschoten is altijd mis zeggen ze heh?!  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes en hou ons op de hoogte!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## IJzerman

Bedankt voor je reactie Luuss

Ja klopt het blijft voor mij wel onduidelijk wat ik precies heb, maar ik denk dat mijn huisarts het beter vind als ik het nog een poosje aankijk, kijken of een ritme opbouwen met daarin elke dag een wandeling, en langzaam maar zeker minder gaan slapen (momenteel sl aap ik 10 uur per dag, ben dat nu aan hetafbouwen), dan even aankijken of dat helpt, of er iets veranderd. En opzich ben ik het daar wel mee eens, om nu na 2 maanden al een groot onderzoek op te starten.. Ik wacht er nog even mee, maandje ofzo, of misschien 2.

Ik merk al wel dat het ritme opbouwen helpt, hiervoor sliep ik ongelofelijk veel, en toen werd mijn toestand veel slechter.

Acupunctuur begin ik over 3 weken mee  :Smile: 

Groeten!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ijzerman,

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Soms is het inderdaad een kwestie van je levenspatrooon aanpassen, dus ik hoop voor je dat het met slaap afbouwen en wandelen beter wordt! Maar iedereen heeft een andere dosis slaap nodig, houd dat wel in gedachten  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat de accupunctuur je wat verlichting geeft, succes met je afspraak over 3 week!
Tot die tijd, niet teveel forceren (niet te groete stappen willen doen), hou moed en blijf positief denken! Succes!
Mocht je nog vragen ofzo hebben, dan horen we het graag  :Wink: 

Groeten Luuss

----------


## Katarina

Hoi Ijzerman, sorry heb nog geen tijd gehad (voel me dus zelf weer zo slecht) om uitgebreid te reageren via een persoonlijke mail. ik lees nu dat je minder slaapt en gaat wandelen. Ik vind dit zeer goed, het is niet goed om je volledig te laten gaan in slapen, mocht je cvs hebben is dit evenzeer een hele goede actie. Je huisarts heeft ook gelijk dat hij je nog niet doorstuurd voor verder onderzoek. cvs kan pas na ten vroegste na 6 mnd vastgesteld worden. En aub ga dan van eerste keer naar een erkend en gespecialiseerd centrum waar ze het kunnen vaststellen en behandelen. Begin geen "op eigen houtje" onderzoeken en ga niet teveel naar verschillende dokters. Het zal je veel geld kosten en toch geen duidelijk antwoord kunnen geven (spreek uit ervaring), ze vinden gewoon niets als ze niet op een specifieke manier zoeken en dan wordt je daar ook ambetant van en onbegrepen. Natuurlijk wil je er nu alles van weten maar tussen al wat er over te lezen valt is er veel kaf tussen het koren. Een duidelijke oorzaak is nog steeds niet gevonden. De één zegt virussen die triggeren, de ander zegt dat psychische factoren zoals langdurige stress triggeren en nog een ander zegt dat het een combinatie van de twee is... ik heb er uit gehaald dat ik gewoon een nieuw levenspatroon moet volgen, speciaal op mij aangepast en ben nog steeds zoekende (gaat met ups en downs). Ik doe momenteel als volgt (en is voor jou ook aan te raden in geval van vermoeidheid zelfs van een andere oorsprong) : elke dag 1 uur wandelen in de natuur met mijn honden, s morgens huishoudelijke taken (koken, opruimen, afwassen,betalingen,...), licht eten (weinig suikers en veel groenten en fruit, vis !, omega 3 en 6, weinig vlees, en weinig vette producten, liefst plantaardige vetten...) in feite ben ik nu zeer alert aan het luisteren naar mijn lichaam, ben ik moe ga ik rusten, verteerd er iets niet zo goed laat ik dat in het vervolg, ik mijd mensen die uiterst negatief zijn en aan mijn energie trekken of mij extra belasten... Ik zou dit allemaal aan jou ook aanraden, het is gewoon een algemene verbetering van je levenskwaliteit om naar je eigen te luisteren. Hopelijk gaat de vermoeidheid spontaan over ps : bij mij was in het bloed ook vastgesteld dat ik immuun was geworden aan het Ebstein Bar virus, maw ik had klierkoorts meegemaakt. Toch liep ik nog steeds met dezelfde symptomen rond dus ik versta wat je meemaakt. Probeer nu er zo goed mogelijk mee om te gaan, en als dit na 6 mnd niet over is, ga dan best van eerste keer voor een duidelijk en gecertifieerd onderzoek. Eenmaal je dan weet dat het cvs is, kunnen we je nog verder helpen met tips en ervaringen. Veel succes Ijzerman, maak je er niet te druk over, zoek niet teveel, luister naar jezelf !

----------


## IJzerman

Hay Katarina,

Vind het rot voor je dat het weer minder gaat. Toch teveel ondernomen misschien?

Bedankt voor je reactie, en alle tip daarin, erg nuttig. Ik ben het met je eens ook, naar m'n lichaam luisteren en vooral rustig kijken hoe het zal gaan. Goed idee ook van het eetpatroon, ik ben alleen behoorlijk gewend aan suikers en vetten, toch zal ik hard mn best doen om daarmee te minderen. 

Ach van alle ziekten die er zijn is CVS de ergste niet, het is erg rot, maar niet levensbedreigend, je hoeft niet wekelijks naar het ziekenhuis, je hoeft ook niet te spuiten of iets dergelijks. 

Ik hoop ook dat jij snel weer een beter op kracht bent, sterkte.

----------


## IJzerman

Dag allemaal

Even een update, heb vorige week met mijn buurvrouw gesproken die toevallig lang met ME heeft geworsteld, heb van haar boeken gekregen over de ziekte. In het boek "Vechten met gerechten tegen Candida en ME" spreken ze meer over candida dan ME/CVS. Het gaat over een schimmel in de darm waar ze een dieet voor op hebben gesteld. 

Wat is er bekend over die schimmel, hoe zeker is het dat je met CVS zo'n schimmel hebt?

Ik ben me redelijk aan het dieet aan het houden deze week, en ik merk dat ik meer energie vrij heb en me beter kan concentreren, tlijkt inderdaad te werken. Maargoed misschien dat dit toevallig een goede week is, ik zal het de komende tijd zien.

Daarnaast ben ik dinsdag begonnen met acupunctuur, en dat verbeterde mijn concentratie wel, maar ik denk niet dat dat de rede is. Helaas kan ik volgend jaar hier pas mee verder (omdat ik mijn polis moest veranderen).

Ik hoor graag wat jullie hier van weten.

Groeten!

Edit: Praat ik nog wel in het juiste topic?

----------


## zirus

De beste aanpak tegen candida is 4 weken lang geen suikers en zetmeel produkten. Candida gist leeft bij de gratie van deze stoffen. Je kunt ze nooit helemaal weg krijgen, sterker nog, je hebt dit candidagist nodig. Maar het moet wel onder controle gehouden worden door niet te veel koolhydraten te nemen en dan nog alleen de gezonde, zoals desembrood en tarwekiembrood en geweekte granen, erwten en bonen. Na die 4 weken moet je je darmen weer gezond zien te krijgen door een dieet. Het makersdiet.nl is hier het meest geschikt voor. Het duurt zeker een half jaar tot soms wel 5 jaar voordat je darmen weer helemaal gezond zijn.
Als je darmen weer gezond zijn werkt je immuunsysteem weer goed en daarmee je gezondheid. 
Het kan echter zijn, dat je blijvende schade hebt opgelopen aan je darmen, organen of geheugen, daar zul je mee moeten leren leven. Daarbij voel je je dan wel gezond.
Dit is mijn ervaring. Succes.

----------


## Luuss0404

Katarina, fijn dat je jou ervaring en visie neerzet! Jammer dat het wat minder gaat met jou  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je een voor jou goede manier vind om je levenspatroon aan te passen en dat het met steeds minder downs gaat... Hoe gaat het nu met je?

Ijzerman, fijn dat je je afgelopen week aan je dieet kon houden  :Smile:  Misschien heb je volgend jaar de accupunctuur wel niet meer nodig als het door eetpatroon, beweeg patroon ed opgelost kan worden... Hoe gaat het nu dan?
En je zit in het juiste topic hoor, het gaat nog steeds over vermoeidheid, alleen nu over wat eventuele vervolgstappen kunnen zijn om een oorzaak te vinden en hoe je zelf iets aan vermoeidheid kunt doen... en alle tips/ervaringen zijn welkom  :Wink:

----------


## Katarina

hallo, bedankt voor jullie bezorgdheid om mij. Het gaat nog steeds niet zo goed, ik ben op 9 maand 34 kg afgevallen door een gastric bypass (maagverkleining) en dat laat ook wel zijn sporen na. Ik was mezelf ook aan het ondervoeden door de obsessie om zoveel mogelijk te vermageren met alle gevolgen vandien. algehele bloedarmoede, uitputting, en emotioneel niet meer stabiel. Maar ik ben nog steeds aan het werken aan mezelf, probeer zoveel mogelijk los te laten, geen obsesieve denkwijzen of handelingen, heb daar nu zelfs medicatie voor gekregen want was bezig met "zelfdestructie". Ik ga nu al 2uur wandelen met de honden op het gemak en het zijn nog steeds mijn mooiste momenten van de dag. De rust van de natuur en het geluk van mijn honden. Ijzerman, ik zie dat je ook hevig zoekende bent, t is wat hé als je weer gezond wil worden. Ik herken dat maar al te goed. Een zieke heeft dan ook nog maar één wens, gezond worden. Laat je in je zoektocht niet beïnvloeden door bepaalde dieeten, of gedragspatronen die niet echt onderlegd zijn, en behou het contact met je arts voor je vorderingen en je mindere momenten. Wat voor mij wel helpt is een dagboek bijhouden met mijn eetpatroon, hoe ik me voel, wanneer ik rust, wat ik zo allemaal doe.... het geeft een mooi beeld over jezelf en goed inzicht. Ik hoop oprecht dat je erdoor komt. Geef de moed niet op, geef jezelf de tijd. En als je iets wil weten, trek maar aan de bel hé. Van die Candida weet ik dat ik sedert de cvs ook steeds die schimmel heb, die bij het minste geringste zijn kop kan opsteken. Maar voorlopig word dat ook onderdrukt met medicatie. ik ken dat dieet dus niet maar zou er ook niet zomaar beginnen, wat als je geen candida schimmel hebt ? Lees het best zo veel mogelijk objectieve bronnen die wetenschappelijk en niet commercieel onderbouwd zijn, en check steeds met je arts ! Voila sie, hier heb ik weer eens mijn preek gegeven :-). Hou ons op de hoogte hé.

----------


## Katarina

> De beste aanpak tegen candida is 4 weken lang geen suikers en zetmeel produkten. Candida gist leeft bij de gratie van deze stoffen. Je kunt ze nooit helemaal weg krijgen, sterker nog, je hebt dit candidagist nodig. Maar het moet wel onder controle gehouden worden door niet te veel koolhydraten te nemen en dan nog alleen de gezonde, zoals desembrood en tarwekiembrood en geweekte granen, erwten en bonen. Na die 4 weken moet je je darmen weer gezond zien te krijgen door een dieet. Het makersdiet.nl is hier het meest geschikt voor. Het duurt zeker een half jaar tot soms wel 5 jaar voordat je darmen weer helemaal gezond zijn.
> Als je darmen weer gezond zijn werkt je immuunsysteem weer goed en daarmee je gezondheid. 
> Het kan echter zijn, dat je blijvende schade hebt opgelopen aan je darmen, organen of geheugen, daar zul je mee moeten leren leven. Daarbij voel je je dan wel gezond.
> Dit is mijn ervaring. Succes.


Zirus, mag ik je erop wijzen dat je dieet mss wel niet slecht is en dat je het aan iedereen wil aanraden maar dat je geen arts bent ! sorry hoor ! Ik kom jouw goede raad overal tegen maar je kan niet oordelen of dat dieet zomaar goed is voor een bepaald persoon. ik geef je één voorbeeld, indien Ijzerman een cvs patient is MOET HIJ KOOLHYDRAATRIJK ETEN. en natuurlijk wel de goede koolhydraten. Dat is een medisch gegeven. Dus pas op met je goede raad die niet medisch onderbouwd is. Met vriendelijke groet,
Katarina

----------


## Agnes574

> Zirus, mag ik je erop wijzen dat je dieet mss wel niet slecht is en dat je het aan iedereen wil aanraden maar dat je geen arts bent ! sorry hoor ! Ik kom jouw goede raad overal tegen maar je kan niet oordelen of dat dieet zomaar goed is voor een bepaald persoon. ik geef je één voorbeeld, indien Ijzerman een cvs patient is MOET HIJ KOOLHYDRAATRIJK ETEN. en natuurlijk wel de goede koolhydraten. Dat is een medisch gegeven. Dus pas op met je goede raad die niet medisch onderbouwd is. Met vriendelijke groet,
> Katarina


Ik deel volledig de mening van Katarina !!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Katarina,
Jammer dat het nog steeds niet zo goed gaat  :Frown:  Ik lees dat je heel hard je best doet om beter te worden, dat vergt erg veel aanpassing, moed en zelfinzicht. Ik vind het super dat je jou ervaring hier deelt  :Smile:  Dat dagboek wat je bijhoud, doe je dat om je vorderingen uit te halen of als je je wat minder voelt te kijken hoe een goede dag verliep ter vergelijking? Ik hoop dat met alle stapjes die je neemt je uiteindelijk daar komt waar je je echt goed voelt!  :Big Grin:  Fijn dat je ons op de hoogte houd  :Smile:  Heel veel succes, doorzettingsvermogen en liefde wens ik jou toe!

Katarine en Agnes, ik vind dat jullie gelijk hebben. Niet alles werkt voor elke ziekte en/of voor elke patient... 

Ijzerman, hoe gaat het nu met je??

----------


## IJzerman

goedemorgen,

is het topic verplaatst?

CVS lijkt me inderdaad een toepasselijk onderwerp.

Ik moet Katarina ook gelijk geven, ik denk ook dat je iets te snel dieeten adviseert, daarnaast ben ik ook blij met de hulp.

Het dieetboek dat ik heb is zeer streng, komt veel overeen met dat van zirus, overigens zijn ze teruggekomen op het zure desembrood, gewoon volkoren mag ook weer.

Toch heb ik nergens echt iets medisch gelezen over de relatie van candida met cvs. 5 jaar lang geen aardappels lijkt me niet zo best voor een hollandse knul. Het boek zit vol met theorieen die volgens mij in geen enkel aspect bewezen zijn.

Nu voel ik me de laatste weken (sinds de acupunctuur, maar 2 dagen daarvoor ging ik ook rekening houden met wat ik eet) al wel iets beter, ik denk wel dat dit vooral te maken heeft met dat ik minder suikers eet, en gestructureerd leef, elke dag vers kook. Mijn hoofd blijft een warboel, maar ik heb fysiek wat meer energie.

Katarina heb jij wel eens gelezen over candida bij cvs?

----------


## Agnes574

@ Ijzerman,
Ik heb gewoon de titel wat aangepast  :Wink: .

Ik heb er ook baat bij als ik minder suikers eet,regelmatiger en verser eet.
Maar om nu te zeggen dat het dan zoveel beter gaat? Nee,helaas niet!

Ik ben héél blij te horen dat je je al iets beter voelt,houden zo!!

@ Katarina,
Wat sneu te horen dat je je niet goed voelt ... ik ken dat helaas maar al te goed die 'ups and downs'.
Die bypass zal idd ook veel energie gevraagd hebben van je,ik hoop dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt!
Dat met je honden wandelen je een goed gevoel geeft; daar sluit ik me volledig bij aan ... er is niets leuker dan die rakkers lekker zien rennen,over sloten zien springen,aan alles ruiken en achter konijnen of fazanten aangaan (die ze toch niet kunnen pakken..haha) en daarna zijn ze lekker moe en kunnen we met z'n allen lekker rusten  :Wink: .
Dat je een dagboek bijhoudt vind ik héél erg goed, dat werd ons ook aangeleerd tijdens de cognitieve gedragstherapie en geeft een duidelijker overzicht wat betreft de goede en slechte dagen!

Sterkte meid!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Katarina

halootjes, allereerst bedankt voor jullie steun, dat doet me echt deugd en had het ook niet direct verwacht, k was hier eerder gekomen om te helpen en had niet verwacht dat het twee richtingsverkeer kon zijn  :Smile:  Dus hierbij aan allen hier heel veel liefde en steun van mij. 
Ijzerman : neen ik heb nooit iets gelezen van de Candida schimmel die gerelateerd is aan cvs, wel heb ik gelezen dat een trage schildklier veelvuldig schimmelinfecties kan geven. En ik heb inderdaad ook een trage schildklier, dat komt dan weer door de psychische medicatie die ik moet nemen...
Van dat dagboek : ik hou dat bij omdat ik wil een overzicht krijgen qua voeding, wat bevalt me, wat viel niet zo goed, als ik ineens weer hevige darmproblemen krijg, blader ik eens terug en zie precies wat de oorzaak daarvan is en kan ik bijsturen. Verder schrijf ik mijn activiteiten op, zoals wandelen (hoeveel stapjes, hoeveel kcal verbruikt) dit door middel van een eenvoudig stappentellertje. Ik schrijf ook mijn toestand op, fysische ongemakken bvb hoofdpijn, weinig kracht of meer kracht, koortstoestanden, emotionele toestand... Dit allemaal om een volledig overzicht te krijgen en te kunnen vergelijken om uiteindelijk te weten wat er voor mij persoonlijk goed is.
Wat die suikers betreft wil ik nog even dit kwijt : je moet wel zorgen voor voldoende koolhydraten anders word je ook slap natuurlijk. Vermijd de directe suikers zoals in snoep, of de samenhang van vetten en suikers zoals in boterkoeken, patisserie enz... Ik neem veel producten met fructose (de vruchtensuiker) alhoewel die even calorierijk zijn dan gewone suiker, voel ik me door de tragere afgifte beter. Ook volkoren producten bevatten die trage suikers, dan krijg je een meer geleidelijke afgifte dan een boost met een val achteraf. Dit natuurlijk is mijn persoonlijke ervaring. 
En inderdaad mijn ervaring met mijn honden is zo uniek en maakt me gewoon gelukkig, na onze wandeling waar ze inderdaad rennen en zo enthiousiast zijn, is het rusten geblazen, dan liggen we hier met drie in de zetel. Ik onder mijn dekentje, Filou de cocker naast mijn voeten en tegen mijn benen, en Crazy de maltezer ligt in mijn buikholte. Ik voel hun ademhaling, hun warmte, een trappelend pootje als ze dromen, hun hartslag en ik voel me op dat moment zo heerlijk beschermd... maar niet iedereen is zo'n hondeliefhebber natuurlijk.
Ijzerman heb je soms nog last van volgende symptomen ? opgeblazen buik, koortsaanvallen, hoofdpijn, concentratieverlies, gevoel van krachteloosheid en ev. pijn zoals bij een griepaanval, hooggevoeligheid, emotioneel niet stabiel, verstoorde spijsvertering,... Dit zijn symptomen die bij mij ook voorkomen in mijn cvs beeld. Mss eens ter vergelijking. En zeker de emotionele instabiliteit kan soms artsen het idee geven dat het allemaal in "het koppeke" zit  :Mad: . Maar als je dat hebt past dat ook wel volledig in het beeld. Ik kijk uit naar jullie berichtgeving, enne... aan iedereen nog veel moed !

----------


## IJzerman

Hayy

Dankje katarina.

Al is deze topic een onderzoek naar wat ik heb, het is natuurlijk voor iedereen met deze klachten (CVS?). Ik hoop dat er nog een aantal conclusies uitkomen. Daarnaast is de support hier erg fijn, want de meeste mensen kunnen zich niet inbeelden in wat je meemaakt.

Mijn buurvrouw heeft cvs overwonnen met behulp van een aantal boeken, Renate Dorrestein (bekende schrijfster) heeft ooit cvs gehad en daar een boek over geschreven (Heden ik), als vervolg daarop is er een kookboek gemaakt voor mensen met cvs, ik geloof dat Renate zelf ook met dieeten de ziekte heeft overwonnen (weet ik niet zeker want ik heb t boek nog niet uit). Daarnaast heb ik van haar nog een streng dieet boek gehad, waar ik het al eerder over had, "vechten met gerechten, tegen candida en ME" van Titi Koolsbergen & Janneke Vreugdenhil. Echter twijfel ik aan de geloofwaardigheid hiervan. 

Knap dat je het volhoudt om alles op te schrijven, ik probeer het regelmatig maar na een paar dagen houd ik er weer mee op. Met die suikers is bij mij hetzelfde verhaal, door veel volkoren te eten en geen snoep, taarten, toetjes met veel suikers e.d. lijk ik meer energie over te hebben op een dag. Wat ook schijnt te helpen zijn rechtsdraaiende melkzuren in yoghurt (biogarde producten), omdat linksdraaiende meer moeite zijn voor de lever. 

Ik kan begrijpen dat je veel aan de honden hebt, ik ben wel een beetje jaloers, kan als student niet allemaal dieren in huis nemen, omdat het van de huurbaas niet mag, maar ook omdat ik hopelijk toch weer verder ga studeren als ik beter ben. Een goudvis kan wel maar die komt niet naast je liggen in bed.  :Smile: 

Nou ja ik heb voornamelijk last van geheugen - en concentratieverslies gevoel van krachteloosheid ja, en emotioneel instabiel, veel stemmingswisselingen. Daarnaast heb ik kleine "letterlijke" problemen zoals dat ik meer zweet, een beetje bleek zie. De darmproblemen waar veel cvs'ers last van hebben ervaar ik niet, behalve veel winden laten, hahah, ja het schijnt er ook mee te maken te hebben.

Als ik het boek van Renate Dorrestein lees over hoe zij het heeft ervaren zie ik mezelf hier helemaal in terug, behalve voor het feit dat zij het heftiger had. Het eeuwige alcoholkater gevoel vind ik de meest kenmerkende eigenschap.

Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van nieuwe info. Het zou goed zijn als er zoveel mogelijk info op het forum terecht komt.

Groeten! IJzerman

----------


## IJzerman

Hallo daar.

Het is wel weer tijd voor een update denk ik zo.

Ik heb niet stil gezeten, ik heb inmiddels een voedingstherapeute, een moeder van een vriend die me graag helpt. Zij heeft ook een aardige CVS doorstaan, 2 jaar kon ze geen kopje optillen. Uiteindelijk is ze beter geworden door onder andere gezonde voeding. Verse groenten, Vers fruit, geen conserveermiddelen e.d. Weinig zuivel.

Haar advies volg ik nu 2 maanden, mn wattenkop is er niet op vooruitgegaan, maar ik heb er veel van geleerd, en het is een stap naar gezond leven in ieder geval.

Daarnaast doe ik nu elke dag een stukje hardlopen (5-10 minuten, langer dan stort ik in elkaar), heb een redelijk goed slaapritme opgebouwd.

Ook zie ik 2 artsen. De ene is een internist van het Amphia in Breda. 

Hij onderzoekt nu naar ziekten met mijn symptomen (tuberculose, q-koorts, hiv, nog 1 maar ben ik de naam van kwijt), over 2 weken komt de uitslag daarvan. Zeer geinteresseerde man, ik denk dat hij me een aardig eind opweg kan helpen.

De 2e arts is Bioarts Dr de Jonge, in Oosterhout. Hij doet onderzoek wat meer in het alternatieve circuit. 

De bloedtesten zijn eigenlijk allemaal goed, alleen de schildklier is wat laag, misschien dat ik daar een hormoon voor krijg, maar daarvoor moet eerst nog en tweede test.

Ik heb eens goed nagedacht en denk dat mogelijk de oorzaak in mijn jeugd ligt. Mijn oma en moeder zijn binnen 24 uur nog plots overleden toen ik 9 was. Vervolgens heb ik wat psychologische problemen gehad, soms was ik heel bang, en af en toe als ik op bed lag ging het perspectief van mij kamer veranderen, alsof alles heel ver was. en ik voelde me van de wereld, alsof ik niet op aarde stond (nu zou ik dit omschrijven als duf, soort katergevoel dat ik nu ook heb). Ik ben daarvoor naar een psycholoog geweest, maar snel ook weer mee gestopt. Naar mijn idee is dat gevoel nooit helemaal weggegaan, langzaam is het geminderd.

Wat ik denk is dat mijn vervelende ervaring met drugs van de zomer hier ook nog wel een rol in zou kunnen spelen.

Dat is het nieuwe idee, elke maand heb ik een nieuw idee, haha.

----------


## Agnes574

Goed zég dat je zoveel actie onderneemt om je klachten een 'naam' te kunnen geven en vooral om er een oplossing voor te zoeken! Een bloedonderzoek kan nooit kwaad; daar kunnen ze énorm veel uit opmaken!
Door een trage schildklier kun je je idd erg moe voelen, hopelijk betert het met een medicijn om je schildklier sneller te laten werken!

Succes en hou ons op de hoogte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ijzerman,

Hartstikke goed dat je zo bezig bent met gezonde voeding, hardlopen en dat je een beter slaap ritme hebt! Ik hoop voor je dat je minder het gevoel van wattenkop hebt, misschien heeft dat met alle aanpassingen die je hebt ondernomen wat (extra) tijd en geduld nodig...
Heb je inmiddels al uitslag van de onderzoeken die de internist heeft gedaan en van de extra schildklier onderzoeken?
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## IJzerman

Hay Luus, dank voor de reactie.

De uitslagen zijn binnen, alles waar de internist op heeft getest was negatief, niets aan de hand dus. Daarnmee stopt ook meteen het onderzoek bij hem. Totdat er een aanwijzing komt, bijvoorbeeld een nieuwe klacht die ergens op zou duidden. 

Steeds meer denk ik dat mijn problemen en psychische oorzaak hebben. De klachten die ik heb zijn psychisch of rond mijn hoofd en eigenlijk was ik er altijd al bang voor dat het met die slechte drugservaring te maken had. Nu denk ik dat nog meer. Maar. Dat gebeurt niet zomaar, ik heb op mijn 9e binnen 1 dag mijn moeder en mijn oma verloren, beide aan een hartaanval. De tijd hierna heb ik last gehad van dezelfde soort klachten, veel angsten en heel duf zijn. Die klachten zijn langzaam weggetrokken en ik heb er eigenlijk nooit meer echt aan gedacht. Pas dacht ik ineens HE, misschien dat daar een probleem ligt.

Het is mogelijk dat je door een slechte drugservaring weer 'oude koeien uit de sloot haalt'. Voor mij is dit een goede mogelijkheid.

De tweede schildkliertest is nog niet binnen, binnenkort zie ik de arts weer. Ik heb ook nog met een docent op school (die veel schildklier problemen heeft gehad) gesproken over die hormonen, zij vindt het een goed idee om het te proberen. Omdat je vanzelf merkt of je die extra hormonen nodig hebt, en zoniet, dan stop je er weer mee.

Groeten!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ijzerman,

Nou in elk geval fijn dat er niks ernstigs uit de onderzoeken van de internist kwamen  :Smile: 
Hopelijk krijg je de uitslag van je tweede schildkliertest snel en kan je daar ook verder mee!
Het zou best kunnen dat je lichamelijke klachten een psychische oorzaak hebben, het is ook niet niks dat je in 1 dag zowel je oma als je moeder verloor, zo'n heftige gebeurtenis laat altijd sporen na...  :Frown:  Kan best zijn dat de negatieve ervaring met drugs de oude wonden weer getriggerd heeft waardoor je nu weer soortgelijke klachten hebt als destijds... Je zegt dat de klachten vanzelf weggingen toen je jng was, heb je er toen met iemand er over gepraat of iets gedaan waardoor de klachten weggingen of was het 'gewoon' ineens weg? Als het 'gewoon' ineesn wegging kan het zijn dat je het onbewust hebt weggedrukt zodat je verder kon met je leven en dat het nu dus weer naar de oppervlakte is gekomen door de ervaring en dat de gebeurtenis van toen alsnog verwerkt moet worden...
Ik hoop in elk geval dat het allemaal goed gaat komen met jou en dat je je beter gaat voelen!
Veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## IJzerman

Hey Luus

Haha ik zie dat ik het verhaal al neer had gezet, ach doet er niet toe.

Vroeger ben ik een aantal keer naar de psycholoog geweest maar dat vond ik toen niets. Langzaam maar zeker werden de klachten minder, niet ineens. Sterker nog, het is altijd zo gebleven dat 's ochtends m'n dufheid een beetje peilde, ik was altijd wel n beetje bang om duf te zijn. Ik denk dat ik nooit meer zo helder ben geweest als voor mijn 9e.

Goed, ik kijk er nu wel positief tegenaan, dit ziektebeeld klopt in ieder geval bij mijn persoon. Ik hoop dat ik door rust kan herstellen.

Binnenkort maak ik een afspraak met de psycholoog.

Groet!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ijzerman,

Als het er wel toe doet moet je het laten weten hoor...
Jammer dat je het gevoel hebt dat je minder helder bent dan voordat je 9 was en vervelend dat je je al zolang duf voelt  :Frown: 
Fijn dat je in elk geval positief bent, je bent in elk geval erg goed op weg door je voeding, slaap en beweging aan te passen! Hou je dat trouwens een beetje vol?
Ik hoop ook voor je dat je door rust en je aanpassingen volledig gaat herstellen!
Veel succes bij de psycholoog en natuurlijk veel sterkte!

Lieve groet!

----------


## opyg

hoi allemaal, heel uitvoerig op ingegaan en ja heb ook last van dit onregelmatige vermoeidheid gepaard met slapeloosheid....na het lezen van dit discussie..(wel wat lang..lol) is het een en ander verduidelijkt;...thank you for sharing.

----------

